# shotguns



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

who here hunts deer with shotguns

last year i done aliitle deer hunting with my 20 ga using 2 3/4 # 3/s since thats all it will chamber but i knever saw anything

this year ill be using my 12ga with slugs and buckshot but i got to pattern it


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Most of Maryland is shotgun only (during firearms season), so most of deer that my dad, brother and me have shot were with shotgun.

Going back 27 years  , my brother and I used a 20 ga. shooting foster type slugs out of a modified choke. Never had a deer get away. A few years later, my brother moved up to a 12ga BPS with a smooth slug barrel with rifle sights (like dad's combo). They both have bagged a bunch with that combo.

Now, I'm the only one in the family that has a rifled slug barrel for my shotgun (Verona 405sx 12 ga). With Federal Expander (Barnes) sabots and a scope, I can shoot 2 inch groups at 100 yards. Again none have gotten away.

In parts of Virginia, where my best friend hunts, buck shot is required. He has spent a lot of time at the range pattering his SBE with buckshot and various choke tubes. Since then, he has taken 5 deer and all were short trails.

Yes, shotguns do work for deer. Go to the range and try different slugs/buckshot/chokes and find out the best combo.

Good luck!


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I use a 20 ga, and hunt with alot of guys that use a 20 as well...


----------



## Zwetschgen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello. I use a 12 gauge to hunt deer. In the GREAT state of Missouri we are only allowed to fire single projectiles at deer, so all buckshot is automatically ruled out for me. I use a standard 2 3/4" rifled hollow point slugs with great success. The range of the slug is deminished to about 50 yards, but depending on where I am, usually the brush is too thick to see much past thirty yards. (O: Also, I use a Mossberg 500, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## 2littletime2hunt (Jul 9, 2007)

My son, daughter, and I live in Illinois and hunt with shotguns. My son shoots a 12 ga. Ithaca 37 with a Hastings rifled barrel and Winchester BRI sabots; my daughter shoots a 20 ga. Winchester youth model with an extended rifled choke tube and Winchester BRI sabots; and I use a 12 ga. Remington 870 with a Hastings rifled barrel and Federal Barnes Expander sabots. Each gun has a scope (2x7 or 3x9). All have proved extremely accurate and effective. The fully rifled barrels with sabots provide good groups to 100+ yards, although most of our shots end up being at 60 yards or less. If you plan on deer hunting much with shotgun slugs, I highly recommend a rifled barrel and sabots.


----------

